# Cool edit pro 2.0 help! Urgent!



## BTS

Alright, so everytime I open up some music files in Cool Edit Pro 2.0, I get the same dialog box saying "Interpret Sample Format As" and options for Sample Rate, Mono/Stereo Channels, and Resolution. And when I click OK, the file turns into this huge sowy noise. Is tere a way to open up files without having that dialog box and without having the file turn into snowy noise????:sigh:


----------



## koala

What format are the files you're trying to open?

If they're not supported by Cool Edit, convert them to WAV or MP3.


----------



## RBKRAP

*ok,, 
first press F4 or go to options > setting > data (tab) 
then set the options just like in the picture Down :





​*


----------

